# Question on S&W .357 magnum



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

My son made a trade for a good looking S&W .357 magnum. He went to shoot and couldn't get the cartridges all of the way into the chambers. The front part of the chamber was really built up. He cleaned, cleaned, and cleaned but couldn't get shells in it. He took it to a gunsmith who told him that someone had been shooting .38s in it and that was the cause of the build up. He told him to attach cleaning brush to drill and run it through several times with bore cleaner.

Was able to get shells in and out - no problem; until, shot one round through each chamber and now cannot expel spent shell. 

Any ideas what is going on? Are the cylinder bores so badly damaged as to make the cylinder non-usable. Should he have a gunsmith re-bore? Or just get a replacement cylinder?

Thanks for any information.


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

It most likely just needs more cleaning. I've had the same problem with 22s that only fired shorts. Clean it until you can easily insert and remove an expended case. I used a brass bristle brush in a mototool.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Lots of Flitz and a brass brush will be your friend.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Most likely there is no actual damage to the chambers in the cylinder -- just years of built up crud. As others have stated, continue to clean (but I don't do the motorized approach personally). You probably have a build-up of lead in the chambers as well as carbon. Get a cleaner that handles the lead as well as the carbon. Powder solvent like Hoppes #9 is something that only addressed the carbon -- not the lead build up.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

scubapro said:


> Most likely there is no actual damage to the chambers in the cylinder -- just years of built up crud. As others have stated, continue to clean (but I don't do the motorized approach personally). You probably have a build-up of lead in the chambers as well as carbon. Get a cleaner that handles the lead as well as the carbon. Powder solvent like Hoppes #9 is something that only addressed the carbon -- not the lead build up.


Very good point. I wonder if slightly heating the cylinder would assist in removing the lead?


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

fishn4real said:


> Very good point. I wonder if slightly heating the cylinder would assist in removing the lead?


Probably, but it may soften the steel, and the cylinder is the last place you would want that


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

They make a lead remover for rev. It is a metal reamer, but have to be careful when using it, a tornado brush works pretty good at removeing lead from the forcing cone just have to use some elbow on it with some hopps. If you know how to remove the cylinder it will be a lot easier just my 2 cents jj


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Saturate in Strike Hold over night, and scrub her down!!!


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Build up in the front of cylinder will be carbon deposits, not lead. The lead deposits will be in the barrel, if that is, you've been shooting lead bullets. I'll mention once again, Flitz, and a stiff brass brush will be your friend if you want to remove the carbon buildup in the cylinder.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Which model/barrel lenght did he get?

Rick


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Hopes 9, has always done it for me , but as the others said go at it with caution. If the last owner only shot 38 sp in it, that cylinder should have hardly any presure signs in it, only build up. The thing should be good for years to come. Good luck an clean, But keep us informed to the results please. We all learn new tricks an defects that trick us. Learning from threads like this,,, Thanks ole Carver


----------

